# deep freeze RV



## skulldrinker (Dec 9, 2010)

It's going to be zero next weekend here in Chicago. Is it possible to survive in an RV with Propane in temps like that? The RV is parked in the driveway. What problems could arise with trying to keep warm and propane flowing? 

and right now the stove burners are working but the furnace is not. What should I check?


Thanks
skulldrinker


----------



## C Nash (Dec 9, 2010)

Re: deep freeze RV

DO NON USE THE STOVE BURNERS FOR HEAT!!!!   Welcome to the forum Matt. Do you have the automatic lightening on the furnace?  Might take 3 or 4 times for it to ignite if you do.  What type rv do you have?  You can survive in those temps just be sure all exposed pipes are wrapped.  Light in the  water pump area helps.  Small electric will also help.  If you are not winterized I would leave cabnit doors open where water pipes are.  Is there a seprated shut off to the furnace?  Hot water heater work?   A mud dauber may have built a nest in the pipe to the furnace.  Is your battery fully charged are are you hooked to shore power?


----------



## swindy4x4 (Jan 17, 2011)

Re: deep freeze RV

Nash is right do NOT use the stove burners for heat.. open flame like that produces carbon monoxide and can kill you.   get that funace goin and stay warm .. good luck!


----------

